# LGB #50 TYPE DIESEL SWITCHER



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

In the old Mylargescale.com, there was some discussion about the pros and cons of two and three axel versions of these switchers. It may not have been in this catagory however. Some members voiced negative opinions about the three axel version. Something to do with side rod wear. Does anyone remember any posts about these locos? I searched the archives and came to the realization that I'd be sitting here for too long. So I gave up and decided to go the lazy mans route and ask you guys.


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the 2 axle SVR German made version and love it. Strong and reliable. I do believe the new 3 axle Chinese versions have been problematic. I think Bob Grosh reported these problems. 
Good Luck, Alan


----------



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

3 axle versions do not pull as wel and surge at low speeds in curves. I have two of the 3 axle versions and one of the two axle ones. Did break the siderods on the three axle versions but got spares from lgboa. 
get the two axle versions if at all posible.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well i know i waxed eloquent about my SVR 2 axel version-perhaps you could search my name in the archived posts-under product reviews 

these are smooth, quiet, powerful and great little....diesels (so i have one rather multiples-i understnad however that some of the US items may be discontinued by maarkin -so if you want one get it now-) 

stack could be retro fitted with smoke unit 

doesnt stall on my lgb turnouts 

lights are nice-cab light can be toned down from nuclear white to yelllow with some appropraite paint-ie tamaya yellow orange or as i used, red 9for soemthing different) 

detail is great-shades over cab windows are retractable, cab doors are sprung and open-very robust model-great for lots of handling and useage-to my eye surprisingly accurate in most details-other than scale 

scale..id bet these are 1:20-they are large and much closer to a bachman shay in scale-still really wonderful 

these look great with full size lgb cars, disconnects, etc. -or the bachman mine cars, 

frankly like a forney, i think these are something of a sleeper in terms of value, reliability and utility-not unlie the stainz of the us offerings 
comes with knuckles and hooks and loops


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the 2 axle version and it used to stall on switches. The problem is the traction tire is on the wheel farthest from the slider. I just flipped the axles end to end and now my traction tire is near the slider. 

DO NOT ROTATE THE AXLES!!!! gear will not align/mesh, flip end to end!!!!!


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

wow i just looked up my posts-nothing for the previous six or more years i was on this forum- 
so 
get one -you wont regret it


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

I have one (2 axle) that I just finished with RCS and Battery.... 
I LOVE IT! wish I could afford a fleet of them! 
No Stalling for me!  
cale


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I received my #50 Rio Grande switcher today. Nice looking loco. Feels heavier than the Stainz. As someone mentioned, it's scale looks to be larger than 1:22.5, though I think that replacing the engineer with a larger one will give the impression of a smaller loco.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I ran my #50 today. Very smooth and strong runner. I did investigats the possiblity of replacing the engineer, but haven't figured out how the present man is held in place.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, I did it. I fired the engineer that thought his job was for life, and hired an old timer. Thanks to Allterain, I am able to post these videos of my #50 switcher. I decided to run it cab forward. I rearranged the controls in the cab and gave it a smoke unit. Now I am contemplating making it a boxcab. I'll just have to look for another Catapillar loco in need of repairs, so I can salvage the cab.


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

Cool videos. I'm not sure what the exact scale is, but LGB has always ignored scale/gauge in favor of proportions. I have a D&RGW #50 as well and it is a great runner. It looks pretty close to 1.20.3 when it pulls my AMS stock. It does stall on switches, so I'll try swapping the axles.


----------



## RGSW (Jan 3, 2008)

I have run the LGB #50 Diesel Switcher for years with no problems. I also have a smaller yellow two axel LGB diesel switcher that has been run quite a lot at the local botanic garden with no problems. The new LGB SF (Black) 3 axel diesel switcher has been running about a month or so at the park and last week the side rod broke in half. Don't know if we can get a new siderod with LGBoA new policy of not selling parts. Maybe if we send in the old siderod, they will send back a new one?


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I would give it a try Ron. You have nothing to loose but a broken rod. 

I've herard of the same problems from other members with the 0-6-0 switchers. Appearently the center set of wheels are driven by the side rod. 

With that arrangement of powering the center drivers, it would seem that too much stress is being placed on the rod at that point.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Josef - may over here bleeve that it is as near the UK garden railway scale of 16mm to the foot - 1/19th, as to not make any difference. For sure it looks right at home on the layouts I've seen that ARE in this scale. 

tac


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

If you don't like the three axle version, remove the dummy center axle/wheel. All of these types, two and three axle have the exact same gearbox. Take yours apart and you will see the hole in each side for the third axle. 
jb


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a battery R/C # 50 D&RGW fitted with Phoenix P5 + P5T sound. 

It is super smooth. 

Being battery powered there is no stalling on turnouts


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 06/09/2008 3:25 AM
I have a battery R/C # 50 D&RGW fitted with Phoenix P5 + P5T sound. 
It is super smooth. 
Being battery powered there is no stalling on turnouts




Tony I am getting great results with mine as well...What a great runner! RCS average run time with Dallee and lighting is about 3.5 hours with 14.4v NiMh supplied by Dave!


----------



## Rookwood Central (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys have convinced me, So I have a #50 coming from Ridge Road Station. A new addition to the Rookwood Central Railway.


----------



## Rookwood Central (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, my #50 arrived from Ridge Road Station, it is certainly built to a larger scale that 1:22.5, more like 1:20, it looks great hauling an AMS 1:20.3 D&RGW Caboose #0501. Very happy Customer.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Rookwood Central on 06/21/2008 1:28 AM
Well, my #50 arrived from Ridge Road Station, it is certainly built to a larger scale that 1:22.5, more like 1:20, it looks great hauling an AMS 1:20.3 D&RGW Caboose #0501. Very happy Customer." border=0>




Somewhere in between. 
It's slightly smaller than Accucraft's version. 
jb


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

The newer #50 (available now) is a bit more orange in color. The original #50 from the early 1990s, or was it late 80s...? is more yellow in color. The black part seems darker on the new #50. The older one more seems lighter. Not sure of the running characteristics of the new one compared to the old, but it's likely very similar. 

For which paint version is more accurate, well that's hard to say. Few color photos exist of the real #50 while in its relatively short D&RGW service life. The ones I've seen appear to be more yellow like the original LGB version. But the way #50 looks today in Golden, CO looks just like the current LGB version, more orange. Confused yet /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif 

I have the older version converted to Airwire and Phoenix sound and she's a real blast to run. Great little loco for switching cars. 

As for scale, well I actually think this might be LGB's closest to 1:22.5 scale offering apart from the LGB/Aster K-28. Not much in the LGB American line is close to real 1:22.5. The coaches are way too short, and the mogul is also undersized for 1:22.5. Could be why some think the LGB #50 looks too big, it's closer to scale then the rest of the equipment /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## Rookwood Central (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, when my #50 sits beside my Sumpter Valley Mallet, it seems huge in comparison, I do believe that the Mallet is a compressed scale and should be larger. But however, these are both two of my favourite locomotives./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## Wendell Hanks (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the 3-axle version. 
Absolutely no problem. 
I lube the axle system regularly -- possible reason no problems? 
My take this series of three locos from LGB are very reliable . 
Wendell


----------

